# Nachwuchs - designer bittet um Feedback!



## bottiii (30. August 2011)

Servus liebe tutorials.de Community, 
ich suche eine Community wo man Feedback für seine "Gestalteten" Bilder bekommt. 
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und komme aus Bayern.. 
Bisher hab ich weder ein Forum oder so etwas gefunden...! 
Ich wäre bei Hilfe sehr dankbar****** 
Jetzt hänge ich noch mein neuestes Bild an. 
Bitte um Feedback, hoffe aber nicht nur auf Kommentare wie : "Falsche Kategorie, Gut, Schlecht..   
Bitte kontruktive Kritik! 


[Bitte Thread in die richtige Kategorie verschieben]  

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/bottiartsnbegegif.gif/


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. August 2011)

Hi und Willkommen,

Zu deinem Bild:
Soll das ein Logo sein?

Was mir auffällt ist, dass du durch die Spitzen an den Buchstaben das Ganze sehr unleserlich machst.
Der Gesamteindruck des Bildes ist mir auch zu düster (evtl. von dir aber so gwollt). Und noch viel wichtiger, das Bild ist sehr kontrastarm. Es kommt drauf an, auf welchen Bildteil du den Fokus legen möchtest. Entweder die Schrift oder der Hintergrund. Dementsprechend solltest du dein Hauptobjekt auch farblich hervorbringen, damit dieses heraussticht. 
Versuch mal statt dem blassen Gelb ein leuchtendes Gelb oder noch besser ein schönes Grün, wenn die Schrift herausstechen soll.
z.B.:
R: 104
G: 219
B: 28 
Die Spitzen an den Buchstaben würde ich ohnehin entfernen.


----------

